# Nephrostomy Tube Removal



## KaylaRieken (Apr 10, 2019)

A sensor wire was advanced up the left ureter into the kidney under fluoroscopy guidance, and a semi-rigid ureteroscope was assembled and advanced per the urethra into the bladder and into the left distal ureter adjacent to the wire. The left distal ureter was clear of any stone material. The scope was passed to the level of the iliacs and a retrograde pyelogram was performed noting no filling defects and no evidence of persistent stones. At this point it was clear that the left sided ureteral stones had passed. The scope was withdrawn as well as the wire, and the left nephrostomy tube was removed. 

Can I charge 50389 for the removal of the nephrostomy tube?


----------



## daniel (Apr 25, 2019)

I see
CPT 52351.LT
CPT 50389.51.LT
CPT 74420.26


----------

